# Elk/Venison Summer sausage



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Finished up 34lbs of Elk/Venison cracked pepper and garlic summer sausage tonight, doing 36 lbs of Jalapeno snack sticks in the morning..it turned out pretty darn good! Chaos


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy crap ! That sausage looks amazing! No ****!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not to bad at all. I am hoping we come home this weeekend. I like to hang mine outside after the smoke and let em rest/drip. But need a 40 or lower night to do so.

I like the space in your smoker, is it something you made??


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Jalapeno/Venison Snack sticks*

Yep its a home made smoker, will hold a pretty good bit of stuff. Finished the snack sticks, 36lbs took two racks, so it probably would hold 50-60 lbs of stuff. Did some mullet and salmon the other day. Chaos


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

sorry for the sideways pictures!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm ur in Milton too. Mind if I swing by one day and steal.... I mean gather some ideas???


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What do you stick on the cooker to get the smoke in there? Just soaked chips in a pot?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

no problem swing by sometime and check it out. I use a piece of charcoal to light my chips, I use a cast iron Dutch oven to put the chips in. let it smoke! pm me your number and I will give you a call. Mark


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good looking stuff ! " couldn't make myself say sausage ". Lol


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Its been on the forum enough 777-49 two 0

Will be in Gainsville till atleast Sat as of now. But give me a shout next week some time if ya dont mind, would love to check it out. Will bring some of my Deer Summer Sausage from last season maybe do a little swapping/taste testing, lol


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Sounds good...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> Not to bad at all. I am hoping we come home this weeekend. I like to hang mine outside after the smoke and let em rest/drip. But need a 40 or lower night to do so.
> 
> I like the space in your smoker, is it something you made??



Do you let them hang out while your asleep?? Let me know next time you do this!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha, why yes I do. But the driveway alarm usually wakes me up!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

where do y'all get your casings?

jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Order em, Bass Pro, Academy, Halls Hardware in Milton


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Chaos, what is your heat source? I see propane beside it, is it just a turkey cooker?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ thats what I see too. With a dutch oven in top and some smoking chips, it oughta work good. Dont need but 180° max, so it oughta last a while on a bottle


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> where do y'all get your casings?
> 
> jack


You can get fresh ones from The Buther Shoppe


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fresh Mahogany casing at the butcher shop?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

That looks awesome chaos


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

yep I just use the propane burner from a deep fryer and then set the dutch oven on the ground next to it with a couple of hot pieces of charcoal on one side of the pan to slowly burn a pan full of apple or cherry chips, works real good and smokes real slow. the propane tank last for ever at 170 degrees...


----------

